# Show us your Holiday Pictures!



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Show us your holiday pictures! I'll start. (I wasn't finished decorating my tree) 
:dancingtree:


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

This was taken a long time ago but I was going through my photobucket and found them. This is Ryot, my first GSD and heart dog! I miss him SO much!!!!




























(we had not begun decorating the tree yet! It looks so depressing bare like that LOL! Hopefully this year I can get some updated pics of my current crew!)


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Bella67, Ryot looked EXACTLY like your girl when he was about 6-8 month old, then matured to my pics above taken when he was 12-15 months I believe. I would give ANYTHING to get that dog back! :wub:


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Chief in his Christmas sweater




With Santa


Will get some of him by the tree after we finish decorating it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo's first Christmas 2009 We haven't decorated yet this year....hopefully next weekend


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

A tree. some lights, some ornaments, and a great looking German Shepherd. What else could one ask for... Nice pictures everyone!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

trcy said:


>



Love love this!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

This was for last year, haven't gotten one yet this year. 

Merry Christmas by NickyB210, on Flickr


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

This is Traveler posing in our front yard

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Here are the boys ?


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Isen and Red


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin
berlin_xmas4 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

berlin_xmas3 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

berlin_xmas2 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

berlin_xmas1 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

12/6/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

Tesla
12/7/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

12/6/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

12/7/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

gsdlover91 said:


> Berlin
> berlin_xmas4 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr
> 
> berlin_xmas3 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr
> ...


 
WOW....I love your holiday photos! Great looking dogs : ) I just want to cuddle with that pup haha!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Great pictures guys!


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Zeus and Zero ?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

How humiliating....


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

This is our Christmas card this year. ... My poor dogs. lol They are so patient with me.


----------



## LilyandBella (Jan 26, 2014)

Here's Bella(Bi-color) and Lillie's(Black and red) Christmas photos from last year.

Also 2 of Bella's little squirts(her first litter, 11 total) taken a week ago, a few days after they were born. I snapped it after i noticed their collars fit the holidays.


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Lux says is it Christmas yet?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

A couple of Kaiju. I was having fun with the photo editor.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Still a work in progress - Bear is the only one happy to participate it seems


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

We hope you all had a MERRY BLESSED CHRITMAS ?


----------

